# Pastiage



## ginger (Dec 28, 2006)

I am interested in working with pastiage. Where do I begin?


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

First thing is first.

You're going to need A LOT of patience. It takes time to put together a decent batch of pastillage to begin with considering the last recipe I used paired up 3# of powdered sugar to 5oz of water and only .5oz of gelatin. So it is a slow going process when combining: Add a little and let it mix, add a little and let it mix.

After that, the only thing you really need is (in my opinion), a rolling pin, maybe a few things to shape on/over/around, a knife (to cut with), and some sandpaper.

The thing to remember with pastillage is that it's EXTREMELY fragile when it gets thin. I'd recommend cutting it into any desired form before you let it sit to dry completely (which will take awhile, I gave my sheets a few days... might take longer depending on thickness).

The main thing is to just get in there and have at it, get a feel for it and enjoy yourself. After you're done... eat it, or whatever (it's the same as a necco wafer).

Good luck!


----------



## bobbyr (Mar 23, 2006)

It also stores well... I keep mine well wrapped in plastic and inside an air tight container. Just like clay, once you work the dough a few minutes in your hands, it's ready to use. Formed pieces and flowers also store well.. I make decorations a month or two ahead of time.. they store very well.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i like pastillage when i have time for it.. .this is my second peice i did on my free time.. its my tribute to my favorite band AFI. its from their album art, sorry it might be big... i tried to change the size. . hmm.


----------

